# iCloud me redemande mon user et mon mot de passe en continu



## Benishoots (18 Février 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde, Je suis passé à Monterey et depuis je n'ai plus accès à ma connexion iCloud et donc à mon drive, mon mac me redemande le user et le password sans cesse, une idée? Merci et belle journée


----------

